# Flu Shot season



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

A reminder for those that get the shot. I usually get it, but not yet. 

Today I have that pre-flu feeling...I sure hope I'm wrong. Unlike a cold, more headache, slight chill. Fingers crossed, since I haven't had it in years.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Friends had new baby that immediately went into NICU upon birth. In order to bring them food and such into the hospital NICU floor we were required to get flu shots. Both the wife and I had a runny nose the day after getting the shot. As I am around my aging parents often it is worth protecting their health too. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I never get one.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

I think I've gotten the flu shot once in the last ten years and dont recall getting the flu the other 9 years. I almost never get sick.... famous last words


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I never got one until kids. Wife's job gives them for free. Never have gotten sick after getting one ..knock on wood. Probably quit once kids are gone.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the idea.

The Flu is the deadliest disease in mankind's history. My fear would be it leading to a strain that can morph much more rapidly. I believe, more or less, we shouldn't mess too much with our bodies natural ability to fight things off. Some vaccines are probably fine but I get a little Leary about the Flu.

I don't get sick often but I caught that swine flu years ago which was the nastiest flu I ever got. Horrible sweating, throwing up, diarrhea, and rearranged my sinuses for almost 2 weeks. Haven't had the flu since even though the kids got it.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Got one last year for first time since I was on steroids. Probably won't get one this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

NYgutterguy said:


> Got one last year for first time since I was on steroids. Probably won't get one this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw Doc this week.Gave me a steroid shot & steroid pack. Will not give flu shots this year they said.


----------

